# Dropdown Menü mit Daten aus Datenbank füllen



## PAHO (19. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Leute.
Ich habe eine kleine Frage zu Dropdownmenüs:
Wie kann ich Daten aus der Datenbank auslesen und die dann im Dropdown anzeigen lassen ?
z.B.:
Ich habe mehrere Namen in der Datenbank. Die Namen bilden dann das Dropdown Menü. In der Datenbank steht zu jedem Namen noch eine Datei, in diesem Fall eine JPEG Bilddatei. Also, wenn ich jetzt im Dropdown Menü auf z.B. "Handy" klicke, soll dann das dazugehörige Bild dargestellt werden.
In meinem Fall:
In einem Newsbereich soll immer ein passendes Bild zum Beitrag. Das heisst, zu Themen über die oft berichtet wird, soll man per Dropdown schon das Bild aussuchen können, das dann später angezeigt wird.
Ich hoffe, ich hab mich verständlich ausgedrückt.
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Command (19. Oktober 2002)

theoretisch (weils so spät is)
ich würde die datein aus lesen die gif und jpg enden die in eine schleife aus geben das also der tag für eine spalte im dropdown menu ausgegeb wird
so was zusammengeschnipstelt (weiß net obs geht)

```
$extensions=array("gif","jpeg","jpg","png");
$images=array();
$dirh=opendir("ordner");
while($filename=readdir($dirh))
{
    if($filename!="." && $filename!=".." && in_array(strtolower(substr($filename,strrpos($filename,".")+1)),$extensions))
    {
        $images[]=$filename;
    }
    else continue;
}
closedir($dirh);

reset($images);
#### hier anfang vom formular
while(list($key,$filename)=each($images))
{
#### hier der tag fürs anfügen des spalte
}
?>
#### ende formular
```


----------

